# BBB using BriCan's Black Forest seasoning and maple sugar



## ddufore (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2018)

Good looking BBB...   Robert really knows meats and how to make them AWESOME...


----------



## ddufore (Jan 7, 2018)

Yeah Dave, this stuff was awesome. This is my first time starting a thread so I'm sort of stumbling my way through. Took me about six weeks to make this and it was certainly worth the wait.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 7, 2018)

DFF, That is some fine looking BBB!


----------



## Woodzman (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow that looks awesome .


----------



## ddufore (Jan 7, 2018)

Started with 2 three pound pieces of pork butt, dry cured with tender quick, spices ,and maple sugar.   After curing, equalizing, resting, smoking, and resting again ended up with 4 1/4 pounds of yummieness.


----------



## Woodzman (Jan 7, 2018)

Again awesome..I'm a newbie but someday I hope I'm making a quality product like yours.jerky and summer sausage have been the extent so far. Today I'm trying summer sausage..Canadian bacon and a chunk of loin for pulled pok. We will see how it goes . again great job that bacon looks better than anything store bought.


----------



## ddufore (Jan 7, 2018)

Woodsman, I am also from NY. Further north than you, up around Massena. I wanted to try this before investing in a belly to see how it would turn out. Now I think I'll keep using pork butts.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 7, 2018)

That's some fine looking BBB. I've never tried anything like bacon, sausage or sticks before. I'm thinking I may just have to change my ways. Hopefully I can see the light in the not to distant future.

Points for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2018)

Now that is some good looking BBB.
The trimming & slicing make it look fantastic!
Whoever trimmed that up is an artist!
Al


----------



## Woodzman (Jan 7, 2018)

My ? Is this based on the same TQ receipe for Canadian bacon?  1 TBS per pound TQ and 1 sugar. Really hankering to make some BBB.


----------



## ddufore (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you, Al. I cut each piece from a small pork butt. These are the "ends and pieces ". I'll save these for seasoning.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 7, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## ddufore (Jan 7, 2018)

Woodz (sorry for the earlier misspelling) I used tender quick at 1 tbsp per pound. So my 3# pieces got 3 tbsp, then about 2 tbsp spice mix, and about 2 tbsp maple sugar. The TQ, spice mix, and sugar was applied as evenly as I could to both sides.


----------



## Woodzman (Jan 7, 2018)

Well TY . I do believe BBB will be one of my next smokes. I'm waiting in anticipation for my Canadian bacon to be done. I see egg and cb sandwich for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 7, 2018)

Great looking bacon!!!! I need to make some of this also....


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 7, 2018)

I am in agreement, Great looking product!!! That is going on the list as well...... Nice job.... Definite Like on that....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 7, 2018)

ddufore said:


> Yeah Dave, this stuff was awesome. This is my first time starting a thread so I'm sort of stumbling my way through. Took me about six weeks to make this and it was certainly worth the wait.


6 weeks? Would like to see all the timeline you did all the steps to add up to 6 weeks. 
Or you have a link?
Very nice looking stuff. 

Need some pics fried up now :p


----------



## ddufore (Jan 7, 2018)

Not much of a money shot but here it is. Cured for two weeks, rinsed and back in a ziplock to equalize for another week, air dried for a couple days, and then cold smoked.  AMNPS filled with Apple pellets ran for about 11 hrs. Let rest a day and then repeated the cold smoke. Let it air dry a couple weeks to lose some moisture and mellow the flavor. Very, very good bacon.  The smoke was good, could maybe use a touch more spice, and couldn't really taste much maple flavor, but all in all excellent bacon.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 7, 2018)

Air dry a couple weeks? Never heard that one.. hmm.. well looks great. Good job..

Liked!


----------



## ddufore (Jan 7, 2018)

I started with 6 pounds and ended up with 4 1/4 pounds.  I believe this was due to the time it "aged".  Tasted good after cold smoking, tasted great two weeks later.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 7, 2018)

I never saw a pork butt that was that fatty before.  It looks like pork belly more that pork butt..


----------



## ddufore (Jan 7, 2018)

That piece had a fatty section in the middle where I cut it. They both got much leaner as I was slicing it.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 7, 2018)

That bacon looks amazing. They should use the picture on commercial bacon packages.

Where did you airdried it?


----------



## ddufore (Jan 7, 2018)

I loosely wrapped them in parchment paper and placed them on Bradley racks and put them in my spare fridge in my garage. Around Christmas time I needed the refrigerator space and it was cool enough that they could be placed on my workbench in the garage.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 7, 2018)

ddufore said:


> I loosely wrapped them in parchment paper and placed them on Bradley racks and put them in my spare fridge in my garage. Around Christmas time I needed the refrigerator space and it was cool enough that they could be placed on my workbench in the garage.


So all drying was done with bacon somehow wrapped....

The reason i asked is that without a curing chamber the meat side willl dry out quickly.


----------



## ddufore (Jan 7, 2018)

Well I would say that it did.  Loosely wrapped about a week in the fridge and a week out but still cool. It was also in the smoker for two days with a day in the fridge unwrapped in between. The bacon lost almost 30% of its weight from start to finish.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 7, 2018)

So after curing and drying so long.. how long will the bacon be good for before you have to freeze it? That seems long to be just sitting around.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 7, 2018)

That's some of the best looking BBB I've seen in a very long time.  Great job!!
POINT
Gary


----------



## ddufore (Jan 7, 2018)

Rings, I sliced and packaged it all and it is in my freezer.


----------



## ddufore (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you, Gary.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2018)

That's Awesome Looking BBB, dd !!:)

Very Nice Job!!---Like.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 8, 2018)

Great job! I think I need to make some more after seeing yours. I forgot how much I like the butt bacon.


----------



## ddufore (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you, Bear. I am honored. 


Brown, as I said earlier, I used a butt to check this out before spending the money on a belly. Now I will do this again with another butt.


----------



## crazzycajun (Apr 5, 2018)

Don’t know how I missed this points


----------



## ddufore (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 5, 2018)

I missed it too . Great looking bbq.  Very well done .


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 5, 2018)

Darn auto correct ,,, bbb


----------



## ddufore (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank you, chop.


----------

